# 2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback Spied In China



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

While the Nissan Sunny has already been previewed at AutoGuide, we just got out first look at the hatchback version of Nissan's subcompact thanks to a Chinese photographer who spied the car out in the open.

The new hatchback looks like a Lexus CT200h mixed with Nissan's familiar corporate styling cues, not a bad step up from the current Versa's dowdy looks. The interior also looks like it will get a big bump in quality. We aren't sure if this is the "locked-in" styling for North America, nor do we know what kind of powertrains will be offered, but the gallery below should give you a good idea of what to expect. Expect a New York Auto Show debut, and AutoGuide will be on hand with live coverage.

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback Spied In China* on AutoGuide.com


----------

